# Fake-Shops zocken Schnäppchenjäger ab / SternTV v. 5.12.2012



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

> *Fake-Shops zocken Schnäppchenjäger ab*
> 
> Online-Shopping ist beliebter denn je. Immer öfter aber entpuppen sich die tollen Schnäppchen als Scheinverkäufe: Ware existiert gar nicht, der Shop - reiner Schwindel. Wie sich User schützen können.


Weiter hier: http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/sche...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle

und hier: http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/vors...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle


----------

